# Cap'n Eddie Castelin



## Robbo3 (2 Oct 2014)

Heard today that Cap'n Eddie Castelin was in hospital, with a brain tumor I think.
- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capn-Edd ... 7100890043

I wish him well.


----------



## Walney Col (2 Oct 2014)

Thanks for letting us know Robbo. I'm a subscriber of Eddie's youtube channel but I'd no idea.

Col.


----------



## Richard Findley (2 Oct 2014)

Sad news. I don't know him but I've seen his videos and I know how they have helped many people in the turning communitee. 

Wishing him well

Richard


----------



## themackay (2 Oct 2014)

Thats a shame I really enjoy his videos


----------



## gregmcateer (2 Oct 2014)

Good luck with the recuperation.
Greg


----------



## andersonec (3 Oct 2014)

Never met the bloke.................

Andy


----------



## Bill Mooney (4 Oct 2014)

Best wishes to Eddie on a good recovery.


----------



## bassethound (4 Oct 2014)

Sad news indeed, Wishing him well!

Ted...


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (8 Oct 2014)

Update from Facebook:


> Update! He is awake, alert and responding. His doctors believe he has turned a corner! Physical therapy had them sitting on the edge of the bed today. When asked him, he does not know what happened to him. So Management told him.


Good news. I wish the big guy a speedy recovery. It's not often someone so far away actually takes the time to respond to the questions of complete strangers. If more people were like Eddie, and were less likely to be judgemental and rude, the world would be a far better place.


----------



## Harry 48 (8 Oct 2014)

Well said Taz over the years Cap'n Eddie has help me many times although thousands of miles apart he will always help if he can


----------



## themackay (8 Oct 2014)

Thats good to hear lets hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## finneyb (23 Nov 2014)

Just browsing Facebook and thought I'd see how Capt Eddie was doing.

He is in rehab after first his brain tumour and then a brain clot - not an easy ride by the look if it. Just had his 65th birthday.
Capt Eddie sold carbide cutters etc at a good price I am told. One post on Facebook said that all the back orders had been fulfilled and don't stop sending orders just because he is not there - it's their income. 

For those who have not come across Capt Eddie https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=U ... DPuuPZg4VQ 

Brian


----------



## teddyt (23 Nov 2014)

themackay":e19cq1mq said:


> Thats good to hear lets hope he makes a full recovery.


I second that sentiment =D>


----------



## Robbo3 (29 Jan 2015)

Seems like Cap'n Eddie should be home today. Brilliant.
- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capn-Edd ... 7100890043


----------



## finneyb (29 Jan 2015)

Excellent news
Best wishes to him

Brian


----------



## Dalboy (30 Jan 2015)

Good to hear. Hope he is able to get back to the workshop as therapy even if he does not make any videos.


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (30 Jan 2015)

Great news. I got a lot of inspiration from the Cap'n when I first started thinking about taking up turning. I've had loads of e-mail conversations with him regarding getting around problems, and he was always happy to give his time freely.
A true gent.


----------



## Harry 48 (12 Feb 2015)

Good news from Cap'n Eddie is back home. He's making a slow but steady recovery.


----------



## themackay (12 Feb 2015)

Great news hope he makes a full recovery,was just watching him earlier today


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (13 Mar 2015)

How great is the Cap'n looking now?
Fantastic!


----------



## Dave Brookes (13 Mar 2015)

This guy is amazing, looks well and still has a great sense of humour. I do hope he obeys Management's orders though.

Dave


----------



## Woodmonkey (13 Mar 2015)

Legend


----------

